# Element mit Javscript auf Klasse prüfen



## tsbmusic (1. Oktober 2010)

Hi Leute,

ich hab mal folgende Frage:

Kann ich mit Javascript ein Element auf eine Klasse (Class) prüfen?

Gruss
tsbmusic


----------



## ComFreek (1. Oktober 2010)

Die Eigenschaft heißt className, siehe SelfHTML: Click!


----------



## tsbmusic (1. Oktober 2010)

Danke erstmal. Aber eigentlich meinte ich, ob man prüfen kann ob eine bestimmte Klasse in einem Element ist, es können ja auch zwei oder drei sein...


----------



## ComFreek (1. Oktober 2010)

Du könntest das in zwei Varianten lösen.

*1.)* Du spaltest den String className und überprüfst, ob ein bestimmter String im Array enthalten ist:

```
function HaveCSSClass(obj, cssclassname)
{
   if (typeof obj=="string")
    obj = document.getElementById(obj);
  if (typeof obj=="undefined")
    return;
  CSSClasses = obj.className.split(" ");
  for (i=0; i<CSSClasses.length; i++)
    if (CSSClasses[i]==cssclassname)
      return true;
  return false;


// Ist class "red" enthalten?
if (HaveCSSClass("mydiv", "red"))
{
}
// oder mit document.getElementById()
if (HaveCSSClass(document.getElementById("mydiv"), "red"))
{
}
```

*2.)* Du machst das mit regulären Ausdrücken. Ich kenne mich aber nicht sehr gut darin aus.


----------



## Quaese (1. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

oder wie in 2. von ComFreek vorgeschlagen mit relulären Ausdrücken:

```
function checkClass(objTest, strClassName){
  return (objTest.className.search(new RegExp("\\b"+strClassName+"\\b"))==-1)? false : true;
}
```
Ciao
Quaese


----------

